# Height and Weight



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Your height and weight in cm and kg.


If you have recently lose weight, pls share your previous weight too.

Thanks!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I think there's already a thread on this but ok!

175 cm
63 kg


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Haha yeah really?


Anyways, i'm


165cm
58kg

Dropping more weight soon, stay tune!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hot Chocolate said:


> Your height and weight in cm and kg.


I'm American thus I don't do metric.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright then do it in standard then.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

160 cm 
51 kg


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

184cm

58kg

roughly.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

rainbowOne you are like model-high  Always find tall women intriguing, I'm 186cm myself so not often I see girls as tall or taller then me. Weigh 82kg at the moment


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm 5'9 and weigh 148


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

178 cm, 70 kgs, keeping myself fit, but on a side note I think there was another topic around related


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

StarryMessenger said:


> Haha rainbowOne my height and weight is very similar to yours! I'm 184cm and 61kg. But I'm a guy. I have never encountered a girl as tall or taller than me before.
> 
> But we are underweight. People keep telling me I got to put on weight. I'm guessing it's the same for you too


haha I know... I'm very tall for a girl :blank

I don't actually look underweight at all, I do think I must have light bones or something :lol


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

185-188cm, 70 kg


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

6'0 180 lbs someone else can do the math..lol


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

6'0 as well. and like 150 but mainly muscle


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

172cm/5'8" and 54kg/119lbs


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Height is 168cm/5'6" and weight is 54kg/119lbs

I lost 3kg/7lbs from the last time I had previously checked but that was a quite a while ago


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

**** that metric system, son.

5'7" 140lbs


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

General Shy Guy said:


> **** that metric system, son.
> 
> 5'7" 140lbs


Alright! *high fives* lol


----------



## EnviousRose (Jul 4, 2011)

5'9 and 180.8 lbs I used to weigh 200lbs last august.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Jenchu said:


> Alright! *high fives* lol


*High fives back*

'Merica!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

lol

5'7" / 125 pounds or 170 cm / 56 kg

I got teased a lot :|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6'5 160ish


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

190cm,95kg - very close to the same height and weight as David Haye strangely enough...


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

6'0"...200 pds

or

183 cm...91 kg


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

6'1 148lbs

185cm 67kg


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

5'4" 158 down from 172 down from 215.

at 19% body fat. So not losing any more.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

fonz said:


> 190cm,95kg - very close to the same height and weight as David Haye strangely enough...


Hopefully your heart weighs more...

6-2 / 195 here.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

ivankaramazov said:


> Hopefully your heart weighs more...
> 
> 6-2 / 195 here.


Oh no you didnt ;P Nah jk, I dont follow boxing  I heard it was a dissapointing fight?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

157.48 cm/ 54.4 kilos. In short, I'm short and fat, but not that fat, but fat enough.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

5'7" (probably more like 5'6.75") = 170 cm
106ish pounds = 48ish kg


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

177 cm/66 kg 
5'9"/145.5lbs 

I'm down from 72 kg last year, planning on going no lower than 60. I'm on a mission to lose the rest of the weight I gained in college.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

5'6 140 o' muscle 8)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

188 cm and 72 kg.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

6'1" and 135 pounds. Yeah, I have a problem...


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

5' 8" / 133lbs

173cm / 60kg

I haven't grown in 7 years.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

172 cm / 68 kg

For most of my life I've weighed 62-65 kg. This year I got to like 73 kg at some point... Part of the reason may have been some antidepressants I was on and deep depression in general. I don't like it. I'm consciously changing my habits to drop down to, and stay at, about 60 kg or even under.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

RUFB2327 said:


> 6'0"...200 pds
> 
> or
> 
> 183 cm...91 kg


+1


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

178 cm 130 pounds


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

5'8" or 173 cm
140 lbs or 64 kg


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

185 cm, 13 stone. :blank


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

5'9", 128 lbs


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

6'1, 190lbs. want to add more muscle as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Now 183cm 77kg was 183cm 107kg


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

180cm, 73kg


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

123lbs and 5'7". 
Or 56kg and 170cm.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

165 cm
48 kg


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

approximately 100 lbs and 5'2"

so 45kg and 157cm


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

115 lbs and 5'3.

52kg and 160 cm (roughly?)


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd say about 5'9".

And my weight is about 155 lbs.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

5'1'' and 122 lbs 
155 cm and 55 kg

I'm trying to lose about 15-20 pounds but I'm pretty much failing haha.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

5'6" 135lbs


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

6'1" 180
185 cm 82 kg


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Height = 5ft 5in = 165.10cm
Weight = 105lbs +/- 5lbs = 47.6271988kg +/- 2kg (roughly)

I don't use the metric system...I remember being taught how to do the conversions in middle school but I was never made to do it later so...thanks, Google, haha.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Weighed-in today actually. 

5'7" (170 cm)
230 lbs. (~104 kg)

I've lost exactly 20 lbs. (~9 kg) since July 1. :boogie


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

177.8 cm

61.68 kg


----------



## noitulover (Jul 25, 2011)

5'1.5'' 
about 100 lbs


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

6' 170.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5'11" 180 lbs 
180 cm 82 kg


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

172 cm
63 kg


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

154 cm 50 kg


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

5'1" 100 lbs
154 cm 45 kg


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

160 cm
55 kg


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

5'6'', 140 pounds


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

157 cm, 52 kg


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

5 '3 and 115 want to get down to 110 though


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mae West said:


> 5 '3 and 115 want to get down to 110 though


You do not need to lose _any _weight! 115lbs is healthy. I wish I weighed 115lbs.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

174 cm, 63 kg

When do you measure your height? I am 174 cm in the evening/night so if I'd measure myself in the morning I might be taller. Medically, your real height is your morning height.

Hmm, doesn't matter. I go with 174 cm.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

^ Your height fluxuates through the day? How does that work? You should be pretty much the same height from adulthood until gravity starts compressing you a little in old age, right?

5'8" (173cm), 128lbs (58kg) for me.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

5'10 139lbs. i would like to get up to 160 i have been this weight since age 17


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

5'8, 123 pounds.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm currently 


165cm
54.5/55kg

Lost a good 3 - 3.5kg since I posted this thread.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Hoth said:


> ^ Your height fluxuates through the day? How does that work? You should be pretty much the same height from adulthood until gravity starts compressing you a little in old age, right?
> 
> 5'8" (173cm), 128lbs (58kg) for me.


Gravitation compresses your spine throughout the day. You stand at your tallest in the morning because your spine is stretched out after a good night's sleep. Most people lose around 1-2 cm during the day.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting. From now on I'm going to hang upside down like a bat all day so I can get taller instead of shorter.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Genetic Garbage said:


> Gravitation compresses your spine throughout the day. You stand at your tallest in the morning because your spine is stretched out after a good night's sleep. Most people lose around 1-2 cm during the day.


Reading this made me feel butterflies in my back. :um


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

5'7" 130 ibs


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm 5'4 (don't know in cm) and weigh around 66kg. I used to weigh 50kg but got hypothyroidism and put on 20kg... So I was 70kg but recently lost the 4kg due to dieting. Want to lose more but my thyroid condition is depressing me.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

5' 7.5" 130 lbs
171 cm 59 kg


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Genetic Garbage said:


> You stand at your tallest in the morning because your spine is stretched out after a good night's sleep


And if you have a bad night's sleep? Which I usually do...


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

180cm, 88kgs

Eh...I'm actually pretty athletic, but I'm trying to lean out nonetheless.com


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

fonz said:


> And if you have a bad night's sleep? Which I usually do...


You might be marginally shorter if you sleep for 5-6 hours instead of 8-9 hours.


----------



## NoLifeWithIntroversion (Aug 3, 2011)

.


----------



## falconpunch (Aug 2, 2011)

.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

5 feet 8 inches and 1 hundred and something pounds.


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

hope i'm right on the metric 175.3cm/5'9" and 59.1kg/130lbs


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Currently 182 cm. 88kg. 
Weighed in at about 122kg less than a year ago. Thought losing the weight would help with the depression/SA. It has helped with my SA a bit. I feel a little more self-confident but SA is still there and didn't really help much that I can see with depression. Been losing motivation, haven't worked out in a month and been eating bad. I'm scared I'll gain all the weight back but just don't have the energy/motivation to live a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## arelcs (Sep 3, 2011)

172.7cm
63.5kg

I plan on losing weight. My goal is around 56.6kg


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> 5'7" (170 cm)
> 230 lbs. (~104 kg)


S'pose I should amend this.

5'7"
216 lbs. (~98 kg)


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> S'pose I should amend this.
> 
> 5'7"
> 216 lbs. (~98 kg)


Yay, that's wonderful! What are you doing? I need to eat better, but I hate veggies.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

cynical idealist said:


> Yay, that's wonderful! What are you doing? I need to eat better, but I hate veggies.


Hey, thanks.  Erm, well, I don't do it with any real semblance of regularity, like I'm supposed to, but, yoga, pilates, walking, light jogging -- pretty much whatever and whenever I feel like it. :stu

I see a dietician now; she has me on an 1800 calorie/day diet, which I cheat on, _with_ regularity. :yes

:b


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

5'1
122 lbs

I'm vegan and walk 3-5 miles a day, so I'm built a bit like a tank. A short, short tank.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

5'3 & 85lbs, no where near my goal weight. Probley just go until I have not a curve in sight, just'a way I like it.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 5'3" and 108 lbs/ 63cm (approx) and 48.9kg (approx)

I'm not happy with that though. I'd like to lose some of the extra fat.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

5'7" or 170 cm
168 lb or 76 kg


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

180cm, 65kg. 

Skinny but it makes me look younger so it's okay.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

6 2" 183lbs.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm about 6 ft. and 160 lbs.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

5'7 
170cm

174 pounds
not sure how heavy i am in kilos

I lost 40 pounds last year and i weighed 211-213 pounds


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

5'11'' 155lbs

Heaviest I've been was 180 when I was taking super difficult classes.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

6'5"
~175lbs

I'm kind of a lanky sum*****.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

6'0" and 183 lbs. Yikes.


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

5'0 & 120 lb.
150 & 54.4kg.

People way taller than me only weigh a little bit more than I do. I feel fat. ._.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

147cm/40.4kg Yep, I'm going _that _accurate because I felt dishonest rounding down.

Used to be 42.5kg back in '08/09, went all the way down to 37.3 and now I'm 40.4kg. Really low weight due to vegetarianism/anaemia/anorexic tendencies. Weight gain (seems to be mostly muscle + a little fat) due to weight training/eating meat/eat more in general.* A little bit more unwanted weight gain caused by binge eating..oops.

*This is totally all science..I mean speculation. Ahem. But there you go.


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> 147cm/40.4kg Yep, I'm going _that _accurate because I felt dishonest rounding down.


Rofl, same. :>


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

5'8 150lbs but I'm on a diet now so hopefully I can slim down to 140lbs in a few weeks.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

5'6" 127lbs short and skinny =/


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I am 160cm tall and I weigh 55kg.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

170 cm = 5' 8"
54.43 kg = 120 lbs

I'm a short-ish skinny guy. I actually try to gain weight, but it's not working.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

4'11 and 117 lbs, which is good considering I don't have a thin body frame to begin with.

I used to come in at a lil over 150 lbs, and that was quite bad for someone at 4'11.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

this going to be completely random but.... I think I hate you.... your username, height and maybe weight (maybe) is exactly the same girl that just dumped me.... grrrr lmao. 

p.s. don't mind me and don't take too seriously ;P lol i dunno it just popped in my head all of a sudden along with the sudden need to post it LOL  I think Im going crazy hahaha


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

5'10-511
August-224lbs
Now- 215lbs


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

5'11 & 159. I weighed 223 at my most a couple of years ago.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

184,6 cm and 76 kg

I got to 100kg due to depression and medication. I was able to lose 24kg last year.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

170cm/5"7 63kg

Trying to get up to 76kg coz i dont like looking skinny.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

5'4"=162.5cm
175 pounds= approx 79 kg

19% body fat. I've weight trained for 13 years.


----------



## andemar (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi...Im liking your username

5'6 1/2........135lbs. Im at my ideal weight. I used to be very skinny( 116lbs) until my mid 20's I started to gain weight. And guys started to notice me. I finally have meat on my body.....Ive always wanted to look like a woman. My shape maked me look fuller too. I have a small waist but broad hips.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Height - 172cm (5' 8")
Weight - Too much, although I've lost 25 pounds since I started watching. It's embarrassing.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

height 174cm or just over 5 feet 8. (just measured and im 173.6cm at 9pm, so im going with 174cm as my regular height)
weight 73 kg


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

167 cm
51 kg


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5'2.. at this point I must weigh 63kg or something like that. It feels bad.


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

6'0 225 lbs


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Paul said:


> 5'8" (172cm), 128lbs (58kg) for me.


22 lbs / 10 kg heavier than when I posted that 11 years ago. (Won't worry about it for another 10 lbs though. Some of it is muscle. The all chocolate chip cookie diet shall continue.)


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

5'10" and 190lbs. 

Was 227lbs last year and got as low as 185lbs recently. Trying to get back to around 200lbs by summer.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm 6' and about 190 pounds. (last time I weighed myself - haven't done that for a while)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

~ 5' 9" About 180 - Gained 20 pounds recently from eating too much cheese. My tailbone is still too bony to sit for long periods without pain. I envy people who have bigger butts.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

6'3 200lbs.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

163 cm or 5'4 and way too many kg


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

5'9 and about 150 lbs.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

I gained 10kg since 2020 due to binging

I'm 168cm (5'6)
61kg (aroung 135lbs i believe)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lunacat said:


> I gained 10kg since 2020 due to binging
> 
> I'm 168cm (5'6)
> 61kg (aroung 135lbs i believe)


At least you went from being slightly underweight now to being a good weight. It's a good thing.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Blue Dino said:


> At least you went from being slightly underweight now to being a good weight. It's a good thing.


True but I have a history with eating disorders. It's much better now but sometimes I still feel like trash about my body or eating in general


----------

